# TDG Raspberry wheel seal



## Wilonso (Apr 8, 2014)

This stuff is amazing! I worked my way round all 4 wheels and by the time i got back to the first wheel it was ready to be buffed off with a microfibre. It smells so could it actually makes you want to taste it  The protection it offers is also superb! Currently on offer at 6.99 for a 500ml bottle.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Some jazzy wheels you've got there!
Did you use foam applicator or microfibre cloth to apply to the wheels?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just ordered some .Thanks for sharing


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Any body got a link?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Bloody hell must be good, those wheels were silver when you started I presume?


----------



## Wilonso (Apr 8, 2014)

AdamC said:


> Some jazzy wheels you've got there!
> Did you use foam applicator or microfibre cloth to apply to the wheels?


Neither, you simply give it a generous coating leave for a few minutes to bond and just buff off :thumb:


----------



## Wilonso (Apr 8, 2014)

Streeto said:


> Bloody hell must be good, those wheels were silver when you started I presume?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Gotta say this stuff is brilliant currently fairing much better than raceglaze and a simple shampoo removes everything. Well impressed with this stuff and the raspberry smell is awesome


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Gotta say this stuff is brilliant currently fairing much better than raceglaze and a simple shampoo removes everything. Well impressed with this stuff and the raspberry smell is awesome


That good to know as I ordered some yesterday to go on my mothers car:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's excellent mate so simple too apply take off.Nothing sticks too the wheels and I believe you can apply it with the wheels wet then buff.Shame it doesn't get mentioned much,as it's a hidden gem


----------



## chepch (Aug 6, 2016)

Anyone have a link?


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

Just ordered a bottle, look forward to giving it a go!


Tapatalk!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great stuff font drink it though.You can also spray it on wet alloys and then buff.Shame one of a hidden gem of a product


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So is this better than raceglaze wheel sealant? What sort of durability can you get from the initial coat?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> So is this better than raceglaze wheel sealant? What sort of durability can you get from the initial coat?


 It's been on for about 2 months with 2 layers on 1 wheel and 2 layers of raceglaze.Raceglaze has a bit more bling but I have always had trouble with brake dust sticking on the wheels with it,where the tdg nothing is sticking too the wheel and a warm car shampoo is more than sufficient


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just ordered some, looking forward to trying this.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks V similar to the EZ Car care wheel sealant, if it's anything like as decent as that for the money you won't go far wrong, another underated product.


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

What's the best way to apply this? Got a bottle during the week and hoping to stick it on over the weekend. Did you just spray it directly on the the alloys and leave it then buff? Or did you spray it onto an applicator of some sort? If so, what did you use? Makeup pads, like you do with glass? Did you take the wheels off to apply? I don't plan on doing so, but not sure how I will get into the crevices around the wheel nuts etc any advice would be much appreciated 

Tapatalk!


----------

